
Google Glass Creator Heads To Amazon - robin_reala
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/14/google-glass-creator-heads-to-amazon/
======
dismal2
He'll never escape the Google arcology in time, the corporate extraction team
will never be able to hack the security grid to disable the armed security
drones!

------
Zigurd
I'm fairly convinced that the post-PC era is not just people freed from their
cubicle-veal workstyles by tablets, but that cameras, mics (the one in your
watch will be surprisingly useful), sensors, radio beacons, and wearables will
essentially spread computing around the workplace and the people in it.
Conversely, the so-called "mobile workplace" won't really be ready to take off
until it becomes obvious that laptops are too clunky to participate in a
sensing, beacon-suffused workspace.

The cameras and other sensors on Glass and the Kindle Fire Phone are just the
beginning of mobile devices extending their reach and acquiring virtually
large interface "surfaces."

